# Bry1975 Help Me!!!!!?????



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi there apparently your the man to talk to about re luming!!!

Is it easy to get my 7002 re lumed and is it expensive?

Many thanks


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Hippo,

Erm yes reluming is tricky, I've got 5 dials that need reluming, the squares markers being the trickiest.

Regs

Bry



hippo said:


> Hi there apparently your the man to talk to about re luming!!!
> 
> Is it easy to get my 7002 re lumed and is it expensive?
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

do you know where I can get it done and do you have any idea of the cost?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

check out 'the watch collector' on flea bay, he might have a replacement listed


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> bry1975 Posted Yesterday, 08:17 PM
> 
> Hi Hippo,
> 
> ...


Sounds like Bry has a backlog of Relume work on at the moment... He also does custom case refinishing work as well... He is very good but it will take a while [it's a time consuming process!] So the best bet might be as Jason suggests!



> jasonm Posted Today, 06:20 AM
> 
> check out 'the watch collector' on flea bay, he might have a replacement listed


Jason is right 'Ramon' is a very good source for parts... both original [still attached to a non-working watch!] or replacement [Looks like a Seiko but isn't made by them!]

It depends on how good/bad the condition is of your dial is...

If it's just that the lume is dead but the dial is original and in good condition I wouldn't change it...

If however the dial is a bit shocking / unwearable... Then I would!!

I buy my watches to wear... so it's got to look ok...!!!!

Is glow in the dark very important to you???

You could buy a 'new 7002 Diver dial' from 'Ramon' get it fitted and keep the old dial in case you every sell the watch or sell the old dial on the sales forum to offset the cost of the new dial... [someone may buy it to restore a watch which currently has a replacement dial with an original one!]

Good luck

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Hippo,

A relume would be probably as much as the 7002 diver's watch.

Regs

Bry



K.I.T.T. said:


> > bry1975 Posted Yesterday, 08:17 PM
> >
> > Hi Hippo,
> >
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Either you can find cheap 7002s or I dont want to know how much you charge


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lol Jase,



















jasonm said:


> Either you can find cheap 7002s or I dont want to know how much you charge


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well I've no idea what the rate is... But I do know what the basic 7002 diver can go for...

But as I said to a guy recently when I charged him big $$$ for a 10min job and he was be-moaning having to pay me for a whole hour... It's not that it took me 10minutes... It's the equipment and the weeks/days/hours that it took for me to be able diagnose and correct the problem in 10mins!!!

I seem to recall that Bry took awhile to perfect the correct technique... But he's certainly perfected now!









Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like i need to save up before the old girl can glow in the dark!!!!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Or get a Ramon 7002 dial from 'the watch collector' on eB*y...

Actually I know this might have already been suggested... But have you asked Roy about sourcing you a replacement dial??? Then it would just be a case of getting a watch guy to change over the dial...

What is it about the 7002 that attracts you to it?? It might actually be cheaper to get a SKX007 powered by a 7S26 Movt. The 7002 is notorious for it's bad lume... Whereas in comparison the SKX007 will be a glow in the dark beacon!!!

Mike


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Just seen that you are after a Orange Monster... Now there is a glow in the dark watch!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah that was kinda my thinking too, are they very impressive in the dark?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes I think you could say that when exposed to light for a while they have a certain Lume!!!

Do a search & I think that there are some Lume shots of Monsters...

Mike


----------

